# dodge 1500 2 wheel drive fisher minute mount question



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok to answer all the ridicule of what I am trying to do here I am getting a plow fisher 7.5ish plow for a $100 with a spreader. So I have thought this though. The truck has a locker and will run chains in heavy snow fall with semi aggressive tires. Ill have air bags in the front to deal with the added weight and load assisted coil over shocks in back with 1000-1500 lbs of counter weight plus add salt on top of that. Why? because this is the cheap way to solve my issues. Will I kill the truck? doubtful, I haul 6000 lbs every day with it and about 600-900 miles a week with that load. 

So the question is will the old fisher minute mounts fit on a dodge 1998 2wd as well as the 4wd cleanly or am I going to have to fab up something to make it work?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You're certainly taking the cheap route. No, the mounts will not fit. I hope this is just for your driveway or something.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Is that because of the difference in steering linkage? No its not just for my driveway. I only have a few accounts for snowplowing and small parking lots. I actually used my kubota ztr last year to do everything. Worked great up to about 16 inches of snow and used this truck to pull it though the snow and everything a 2000 lbs mower. I posted the question on here and a number of guys said they use their trucks that are 2wd to plow lots and what not, they just said to stay away from driveways where you could fall into a ditch with it. I just don't want to make the mistake of getting burned like a lot of guys have this past winter.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Its not my only option but a strong consideration depending on how the rest of the mowing season goes


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The first time you hang the plow up in the snow bank, you'll wish you had 4wd. A Snowbear mount and plow would be easier to hang on there. 

There is a guy on here who tried fabbing up a mount for his 4x4 truck and it fell off. 

Most of us on here would recommend getting the right tool for the job.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with you completely. I was just looking on Craigs list and I think I can pick a early 90's chevy 1500 with a plow for about $2000 that are its fair to good condition. I still would like to run a plow on my 2wd because at 4 am a broken u joint, blown hydro line, or anything go wrong would not be good. That and if I run the trucks close together then I can always get a tug from the other truck. Now what would you call the quality of the snow bear?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

A Snowbear is about on par in quality with a 1500 2wd plow truck. Ther are some 2wd plow trucks but their F-550s and up with tons of ballast.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

ya, that would be the county trucks and those are really one wheel drive.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*2wd..it works*

i plow in southern mi also, i plow kohls,jc penny and a bunch of dollar trees...run three trucks, sometimes i need help and a buddy takes up my slack, he is a concrete guy, the past 3 years he has helped me out, i did not know his truck was a 2wd truck...2000 chevy 2500 i helped him replace a ball joint on the front and was surprised to see it was 2d...when he was plowing i could not tell.... he has a concrete block in the bed....never gets stuck....just my 02


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Why buy a blade at all ??? Just hire 20-30 kids a hand them a shovel, the lot will get cleared and you will achieve the same results. A company in our region actually got a contract with Mc D's in our region with this plow schedule. Needless to say, they did not do so well.

In all honesty looking professional, prepared and experienced are the front runners of any sucessfull snow removal company. Sure I have too pushed with a 2wd 3500hd and a f350 with 2-3 tons of balast and been fine. Although I did have a few other trucks to help the 2wd out when they got stuck. If you cant afford the upfront cost of the right equipment then perhaps you need to re think your buisiness plan. Better this than looking like a fool pushing the life out of the truck.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1492748 said:


> Why buy a blade at all ??? Just hire 20-30 kids a hand them a shovel, the lot will get cleared and you will achieve the same results. A company in our region actually got a contract with Mc D's in our region with this plow schedule. Needless to say, they did not do so well.
> 
> In all honesty looking professional, prepared and experienced are the front runners of any sucessfull snow removal company. Sure I have too pushed with a 2wd 3500hd and a f350 with 2-3 tons of balast and been fine. Although I did have a few other trucks to help the 2wd out when they got stuck. If you cant afford the upfront cost of the right equipment then perhaps you need to re think your buisiness plan. Better this than looking like a fool pushing the life out of the truck.


really, i did not know that,i should have never started my asphalt company, started filling pot holes back in 1982 with an old rusted 1972 f150 and have never looked back, plow with the 2wd till you get the 4x4, dont let anyone talk you out of it...you dont need fancy anything to get started, the price is what most ppl worry about,.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Granted by the above statement but you could of showed up with a 1972 Pinto with some cold patch in the back. Yes, the job would be completed but the company image slighly tainted. We have all started somewhere but in the back of your mind you need start with some type of plan and have back ups.

I would continue my quest for sucess but dump the 2wd option. There has to me a cheap 4x4 truck out there in the $500.00 range which will get him started in the right direction. NTM you could resell the 4x2 to recoup your out of pocket expences.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pushing and pulling are two different forces on the truck. Just because you tow a lot with it doesn't mean it will do just as good plowing. 4wd helps the truck go straighter in slick conditions. 4wd was made for a reason.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

Plowing driveways with 2wd ?  Ok, I guess it's been done before.


All the county trucks where are 2wd that do our streets. They're all really big class 8 or larger trucks, mind you, but they get the job done without much fuss at all. Must have something to do with their weight and height, and really skinny tires....


Make sure you take some video of you doing these driveways, as I'm sure everyone here who doesn't believe you can do it would love to see...



Me too....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1493146 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Plowing driveways with 2wd ?  Ok, I guess it's been done before.
> 
> ...


I'm sure those county guys throw a few tons of sand or stone in the bed bed yes, the weight and narrow tires definitely help. Just my .02 but if the snow is light and dry and the driveways are flat you should be able to do a driveway pretty easily in 2wd. Granted, those would be optimum conditions which as we all know dont happen too often. As stated above, there's cheaper 4wd trucks out there that would be just fine for plowing.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I also want to see some video.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

This one might be comparable....


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Love that one.


----------

